# ET200S Inbetriebnahmeproblem



## s3amdrer (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe mir bei Ebay eine ET200S gekauft und möchte diese an meine 315-2 DP anschließen.Leider leuchtet die ganze Zeit die SF und die BUSF blinkt an der SPS.
An der ET leuchtet die SF und die BF blinkt. An allen Modulen leuchten die SF. Diagnosepuffer der ET ist als Bild abgehängt.
SPS und ET(PM und auch die anderen Module) haben Spannung.
An der ET sind ein PM,1xDI und 1xDO angesteckt.
Es sind die exakten Bestellnummern konfiguriert. Die Busadressen sind in der HW für die ET auf 4 gestellt. Die Dippschalter stehen ebenfalls auf 4.
Der unterste Dippschalter der ET natürlich auf OFF.
Es gibt nur das Mastersystem 1.
HW wurde in die SPS geladen.
Die Bussleitung ist mit zwei eingeschalteten Abschlusswiderständen gefertigt und mit einer ET200M getestet.Die scheint OK zu sein.

*Muss ich die HW nur in die SPS laden oder auch in die ET? Blöde Frage,oder?*

Was mich noch wundert ist, dass ich den Stecker meines PG nur auf die Busleitung an der SPS Stecken kann um zu laden. Stecke ich den Stecker meines PG auf die Busleitung an der ET, bekomme ich keine Verbindung zur SPS. Ist das so in Ordnung?

ET200 defekt? Gehen die IM Module schon mal kaput?

Wer kann mir helfen.Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Gerhard K (16 Juni 2009)

hast du dden stecker und das buskabel schon kontrolliert?? normalerweise solltest du auch auf die cpu zugreifen können wenn du dich an der et dranhängst.abschlußwiderstand ist on bei der den enden der busleitungen??


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Juni 2009)

Hast du am Ende der ET200S den Abschlusswiderstand angesteckt ?


----------



## Gerhard K (16 Juni 2009)

noch was.wie blinkt die BUSF?? bis zur 1AA*03* gibt es da immer wieder interne fehler die siemens bekannt sind.aber ausgetauscht bekommt man die karten dann auch nicht.die steigen immer wieder aus nach dem einschalten funktionieren sie wieder und irgendwann mal sind sie endgültig hinüber


----------



## s3amdrer (16 Juni 2009)

@Gerhard K

Busleitung ist OK.
Stecker SPS A1 grüner Draht zu ET A1 Grüner Draht
Stecker SPS B1 roter Draht zu ET B1 roter Draht
Beide Abschlusswiderstände = ON

@Lipperlandstern
Wenn du den Abschlusswiderstand im Stecker meinst, Ja die sind auf beiden Seiten = ON
Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## s3amdrer (16 Juni 2009)

Habe die 1AA02
Die BUSF an der SPS blinkt mit ca. 2HZ (die Farbe ist rot  kleiner Spaß)
An der ET leuchtet sie dauernd.
Ein- und Ausschalten bringt nichts.
Kann ich,falls die defekt ist, das irgendwie sicher erkennen?


----------



## Gerhard K (16 Juni 2009)

Lipperlandstern meint ob du den stecker geöffnet hast und kontrolliert ob er wirklich on ist und nicht nur von aussen(denke ich halt).oder hast du die stecker mit den kontrolllämpchen,die dir anzeigen ob der widerstand on ist!!


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Juni 2009)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> noch was.wie blinkt die BUSF?? bis zur 1AA*03* gibt es da immer wieder interne fehler die siemens bekannt sind.aber ausgetauscht bekommt man die karten dann auch nicht.die steigen immer wieder aus nach dem einschalten funktionieren sie wieder und irgendwann mal sind sie endgültig hinüber


 

*ACK*

Wie lautet denn die genaue MLFB?
Warum wurde das Teil denn vertickert? 

MfG


----------



## Gerhard K (16 Juni 2009)

> Kann ich,falls die defekt ist, das irgendwie sicher erkennen?


wie blinkt die BUSF led?? 1hz oder 5 mal blinken pause......
wie leuchten jetzt die led´s an der ET??
ich hatte mal das problem,das ein busstecker defekt war,was aber von aussen nicht sichtbar gewesen ist.konnte auch von der ET aus nicht über profibus auf
die CPU zugreifen.dann hab ich den stecker getauscht und dann ging alles einwandfrei


----------



## s3amdrer (16 Juni 2009)

Habe die 1AA02
Die BUSF an der SPS blinkt mit ca. 2HZ (die Farbe ist rot  kleiner Spaß)

Habe keine LED am Stecker.Widerstände sind im Stecker eingebaut und lassen sich auch einwandfrei ein und ausschalten.

Wie lautet denn die genaue MLFB? Was bedeutet das?

Warum es verkauft wurde stand nicht drin. Soll aber funktionieren.


----------



## Gerhard K (16 Juni 2009)

was steht bei dir in der HW konfig bei der ET in der Diagnoseadresse??und welche netzeinstellungen sind bei der karte eingestellt??


----------



## s3amdrer (16 Juni 2009)

in der HW für die ET steht 1022

wenn ich die Harwarediagnose der ET starte dann steht da E1022 (hab die Diagnose mal angehangen)

und welche netzeinstellungen sind bei der karte eingestellt?? Was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2009)

mlfb ist die genaue bestellnummer. steht auf der cpu.

unabhängig davon ob der abschlusswiderstand an/aus ist, solltest du mit dem pg sowohl auf der cpu als auf der im eine verbindung bekommen
ich gehe mal davon aus, das du einen durchgangsstecker verwendest.

du schreibst, das du das kabel mit einer et200m getestet hast.
wenn die dran steckt, bekommst du dann eine verbindung wenn du dich auf der im ansteckst?

wenn dem so ist, wiederspricht sich das.

kontrolliere mal kabel und stecker.


----------



## s3amdrer (16 Juni 2009)

Bestellnummer SPS: 6ES7 315-2AF02-0AB0
Bestellnummer ET200S: 6ES7 151-1AA02-0AB0

Ich benutze einen Stecker bei dem ich obendrauf einen weiteren aufstecken kann und einen ohne dass ich noch einen draufstecken kann. Beide haben einen Abschlusswiderstand und es können zwei Leitungen angeschlossen werden.

"du schreibst, das du das kabel mit einer et200m getestet hast.
wenn die dran steckt, bekommst du dann eine verbindung wenn du dich auf der im ansteckst?" Nein geht auch da nicht.Ich benutze einen PC Adapter, falls das bei der Problemsuchehilft.


----------



## Gerhard K (16 Juni 2009)

gib dort mal bei der diagnoseadresse 1004 ein.
in der HW konfig bei den eigenschaften der ET->allgemein->profibus-> eigenschaften-> netzeinstellungen und dort übertragungsgeschwindigkeit und profil kontrollieren.
aber ich denke fast.das es an dem kabel und/oder dem Stecker liegt.


----------



## s3amdrer (16 Juni 2009)

kleine Korrektur:
An der ET blink die BF Leuchte auch. Es war grad mein Profibuskabel abgesteckt, da ich nach den Widerständen geschaut habe.Dann leuchtet sie die ganze Zeit.

Habe auch mal grad ein Stecker getaucht.Leider das Gleiche:-(

Ich probier jetzt meil dein Tip aus,Gerhard.


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2009)

rerdma3s schrieb:


> "du schreibst, das du das kabel mit einer et200m getestet hast.
> wenn die dran steckt, bekommst du dann eine verbindung wenn du dich auf der et200m ansteckst?" Nein geht auch da nicht.Ich benutze einen PC Adapter, falls das bei der Problemsuchehilft.




also die M läuft mit diesem kabel die S nicht. da du nur einen durchgangstecker hast, frage ich mich wie du das machst, einmal auf der cpu-seite und einmal auf der et-seite aufzustecken. oder drehst du das kabel?
wo hast du denn den durchgang stecken? cpu oder et-seite?

EDIT:
was mir noch gerade einfällt. welche busgeschwindigkeit fährst du. bei 6/12 mbaud kann es probs bei stichleitungen geben.


----------



## s3amdrer (16 Juni 2009)

@ gerhard
Diagnoseadresse 1004 hat nichts gebracht.
Baudrate steht auf 1,5Mbit/s
Profil steht auf DP
Ist doch soweit OK oder?

@Volker
genau ich dreh das Kabel. Ich habe den Durchgangsstecker auf der CPU stecken, da es andersrum nicht funktioniert.
Baudrate steht auf 1,5Mbit/s

Mein PCAdapter V5.1 (6ES7 972-0CA23-0XA0) hat normalerweise die Power LED leuchten, wenn er einsatzbereit ist. Das ist auch so wenn er an der CPU Steckt.
Steckt er an der ET, so ist die Power LED aus!


----------



## Gerhard K (16 Juni 2009)

probier mal ein anderes kabel wenn möglich und tausche auch beide stecker aus.(NATÜRLICH NUR WENN MÖGLICH)


----------



## s3amdrer (16 Juni 2009)

Ich habe kein's Zuhause. Werde morgen mal ein MPI Kabel mitbringen und zwei neue Stecker.

Danke an Euch alle.

Werde mich morgen wieder melden und berichten.

Gruß Rene


----------



## volker (16 Juni 2009)

rerdma3s schrieb:


> genau ich dreh das Kabel. Ich habe den Durchgangsstecker auf der CPU stecken, da es andersrum nicht funktioniert.
> Baudrate steht auf 1,5Mbit/s
> 
> Mein PCAdapter V5.1 (6ES7 972-0CA23-0XA0) hat normalerweise die Power LED leuchten, wenn er einsatzbereit ist. Das ist auch so wenn er an der CPU Steckt.
> Steckt er an der ET, so ist die Power LED aus!


also scheint der durchgang vom stecker zu funzen. 
dreh mal das kabel so, dass der durchgang auf der et-seite ist. steck das pg dort auf. steck den stecker aber nicht auf die ET. (also so eine art verlängerung) ergebnis?
was ist, wenn du den 'nichtdurchgang' auf die cpu steckst und die durchgangsseite direkt ins pg (nicht über den durchgangsstecker) ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2009)

... bei den beiden ProfiBus-Steckern - wo geht da die PB-Leitung in den Stecker (beides Mal in die Rein-Seite ? - so müßte es nämlich sein).

Gruß
LL


----------



## Gerhard K (17 Juni 2009)

@LL wenn nur von der CPU zu einer ET verbunden wird, sollte es eigentlich egal sein.aber es ist sicher nicht schön.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2009)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> @LL wenn nur von der CPU zu einer ET verbunden wird, sollte es eigentlich egal sein.aber es ist sicher nicht schön.


 
Nee ...
Wenn der Widerstand geschaltet wird, dann wird die Abgangs-Seite totgelegt ...


----------



## Gerhard K (17 Juni 2009)

danke.dachte es würde auch so funktionieren, wenn nur eine verbindung besteht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Juni 2009)

rerdma3s schrieb:


> @Gerhard K
> 
> Busleitung ist OK.
> Stecker SPS A1 grüner Draht zu ET A1 Grüner Draht
> ...


 

Nein , ich meine die Abschlussplatte die an das Ende (hinter dem letzen Modul) der Et200 gesteckt wird


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Juni 2009)

Dieses Teil LINK hat sogar eine eigene Bestellnummer 6ES7 193 4JA00 0AA0


Ohne das geht nix....


----------



## blasterbock (17 Juni 2009)

KLann es sein, dass die ET Baugruppen keine Versorgungsspannung für den PC-Adapter zur Verfügung stellen ?
Ich glaube, dass der PC-Adapter nur auf den CPU's funktioniert.


----------



## buffi4711 (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde so orgehen:

Nur ein Modul an die IM, so parametieren, alle verbindungen auf festen Sitz prüfen.
Spannung von der IM
Warten Spannung daruf und sehen was passiert.
Ich habe es schon öfters gehabt, das die Terminalmodule ein Problem hatten, allso Uch denke das die Profibusleitung i.O. ist.
Der Programieradapter läuft nur direkt auf der CPU, weil nur da die 24V Versorgung auf dem Bus-Stecker sind.

Als Alternative kann ich anbieten die Teile zu mir und ich teste mal, hab da einige an Teilen zum Testen zur Verfügung.

Gruß

Buffi4711


----------



## s3amdrer (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Mal von Anfang an:

Habe eine fertige MPI Leitung probiert.Geht nicht.Möglicherweise wegen1,5mBaud.
Habe eine andere DP Leitung benutzt (von unsere Firma/ dort wurde sie schon benutzt). Geht nicht.

@volker


> dreh mal das kabel so, dass der durchgang auf der et-seite ist. steck das pg dort auf. steck den stecker aber nicht auf die ET. (also so eine art verlängerung) ergebnis?


Geht nicht. POWER LED am Adapter ist aus.
Ich denke mal, das die ET keine Versorgungsspannung zur Verfügung stellt und es deshalb nicht geht.



> was ist, wenn du den 'nichtdurchgang' auf die cpu steckst und die durchgangsseite direkt ins pg (nicht über den durchgangsstecker) ?


Geht wegen den Steckern des PC Adapter nicht.Die passen nicht zusammen.

@Larry Laffer
Beide Leitungen sind an der Pfeil rein Seite montiert.

@Lipperlandstern
Nein, habe keine Abschlussplatte montiert!


> Ohne das geht nix....


Wirklich? Dann hätten wir den Fehler wohl gefunden?!

@blasterblock
Ich glaub du hast recht!

@buffi4711
So habe ich das schon einmal versucht.Leider ohne Erfolg!
Das mit dem Testen nehme ich vielleicht in Anspruch :-D

Wenn es wirklich die Abschlussplatte sein kann, dann könnte ich morgen mal auf der Arbeit nach einer suchen und es testen.
Ist es egal welche IM 151 ich habe.Passt die Abschlussplatte immer?


----------



## Gerhard K (17 Juni 2009)

sollte immer passen.die abschlussplatte ist ein abschlusswiderstand.ohne den geht es eben nicht


----------



## s3amdrer (17 Juni 2009)

OK, wenn nichts mehr anderes kommt dann denke ich mal, dass dies der Fehler ist.
Werde auf jedenfall morgen berichten ob es läuft.

Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Juni 2009)

Ohne Platte geht es garantiert nicht.... dein Fehlerbild hatte ich vor kurzem auch und da war dieser Abschlusswiderstand nicht richtig aufgesteckt......


----------



## buffi4711 (18 Juni 2009)

Googel mal nach der Abschlussplatte, irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen wie man die aus normalen Widerständen "basteln" kann. Ohne die geht es wirklich nicht.
Bei Ebay werden die Abschlussplatten sehr oft nicht mitverkauft, weill die am ende der ET200 stecken, und der Leie weis halt nicht das die eigentlich zur IM gehören.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Juni 2009)

blasterbock schrieb:


> KLann es sein, dass die ET Baugruppen keine Versorgungsspannung für den PC-Adapter zur Verfügung stellen ?
> Ich glaube, dass der PC-Adapter nur auf den CPU's funktioniert.


Es ist korrekt.


----------



## s3amdrer (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen

Endplatte montiert und siehe da . . . .Alles funktioniert!

Bei der ET200s muss die Endplatte (mit integriertem Abschlusswiderstand) montiert sein. Andernfalls Leuchten alle SF Leuchten der Module und der Im 151 auf. 
(nur als Abschlusserklärung für User die das vieleicht in ein paar Jahren lesen)

Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Juni 2009)

rerdma3s schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Endplatte montiert und siehe da . . . .Alles funktioniert!
> 
> ...





sag ich ja......


----------

